# Attention Preterists!



## ReformedWretch (Sep 21, 2004)

What do you think of this site?

http://www.preterism-eschatology.com/Preterism Topics.htm

Would you say it is a good place for me to learn more of what you believe?


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 21, 2004)

Adam,

The site to which you linked teaches "full preterism". They believe that Christ has already returned and hence therby deny the orthodox doctrine of the Second Coming. They also deny the resurrection of the dead at His appearing. They are clearly outside the realm of orthodoxy.

Full preterism (aka hyper-preterism) is not to be confused with partial preterism.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, what I am looking for is something that will refrence the entire book of Revelation in regard to preterism beliefs. I mean chapter by chapter. Anyone know of anything like that?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 21, 2004)

Yup.

[u:9525a50889]The Days of Vengeance[/u:9525a50889] by David Chilton is (I think) just what you're looking for -if you can find it...it's an exposition of Revelation. I think it's the best treatment of prophecy I've ever read (certainly very thought provoking along preterist lines)...although I understand that Chilton turned into a hyper-preterist before he passed away (this book is not full preterist). 

A good book for the full preterist viewpoint is [u:9525a50889]The Parousia[/u:9525a50889] by J. Stuart Russell. 

I don't necessarily fully adhere to either viewpoint but reading these books sure made me appreciate how little I knew the Word and how narrow my eschatological understanding was -thanks to the pre-dominant premillennial viewpoint in vogue today. There are some real tough Biblically internal arguments in favor of preterism that will really make you think -which is always a good thing.


----------



## VanVos (Sep 21, 2004)

I personally recommend www.preteristlist.com , it claims to be 100% heresy free. There you find a lot of good material on Orthodox Preterism.

VanVos


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Christopher and Rev John! I will definately be using both of those sources.


----------



## JWJ (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:8bec6e089e="VanVos"]I personally recommend www.preteristlist.com , it claims to be 100% heresy free. There you find a lot of good material on Orthodox Preterism.

VanVos[/quote:8bec6e089e]

Orthodox Preterism uzzled: Is not this statement an oxymoron  

Jim


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2004)

www.preteristlist.com is a VERY good and solid site! I have already read one of the books online. It presented Nero as the Anti Christ and ROme as the AC system. Very intresting!


----------



## VanVos (Sep 22, 2004)

[quote:0dc9849991="JWJ"][quote:0dc9849991="VanVos"]I personally recommend www.preteristlist.com , it claims to be 100% heresy free. There you find a lot of good material on Orthodox Preterism.

VanVos[/quote:0dc9849991]

Orthodox Preterism uzzled: Is not this statement an oxymoron  

Jim[/quote:0dc9849991]

Actually you might find this interesting: http://www.preteristlist.com/challengetopreterists.htm

VanVos


----------



## crhoades (Sep 22, 2004)

For some free stuff from Greg Bahnsen (who taught Gentry, Demar, Chilton, etc.)

[b:cd8b03bc63]Articles by Greg Bahnsen:[/b:cd8b03bc63]

[b:cd8b03bc63]Hermeneutics in the Book of Revelation[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pb056.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]The Historical Setting of the Writing of Revelation[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pb057.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]Review: "œAnother Look at Chilton"(tm)s Days of Vengeance, Journey 3:2 (March-April, 1988)[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pb075.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]Articles by Kenneth L. Gentry, Jr. [/b:cd8b03bc63]

[b:cd8b03bc63]The Man of Lawlessness: A Preteristic Postmillennial Interpretation of 2 Thessalonians 2[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt550.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]Daniel"(tm)s Seventy Weeks[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt551.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]The Book of Revelation and Eschatology[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt552.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]A Brief Theological Analysis of Hyper-Preterism[/b:cd8b03bc63]http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pt556.htm

[b:cd8b03bc63]Audio Lectures through the whole book of Revelation - Greg Bahnsen[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/subcatmfgprod.asp?0=207&1=455&2=-1
Also can be found @ Mt. Olive Tape Library for rental (.25/ea.)

[b:cd8b03bc63]Ken Gentry MP3 Lectures on Eschatology[/b:cd8b03bc63]
http://www.cmfnow.com/subcat.asp?0=427

[b:cd8b03bc63]Various books (online and free!) by Gentry and Chilton [/b:cd8b03bc63]can be found @ http://www.freebooks.com including the Days of Vengence book mentioned above. Refer to Bahnsen's review above as well before reading it.

This should be enough to tide ya over for a few hours... :book: 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, all this info is GREAT!

Much appreciated.


----------



## VanVos (Sep 22, 2004)

Adam, I think we've been on a similiar journey, I went from dispensationalism to Orthodox Preterism. I actually bought Ryrie's book on Dispensationalism and studied the entire bible from a dispensational perspective. So it took me a while to come round to the preterist position. The above authors helped me come to the conclusion I came to.

VanVos


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 22, 2004)

Whoa...

Bahnsen totally rips Chilton on his book! Now I feel like a total dork for recommending it...not to mention that I feel like a complete know-nothing when it comes to interpreting the bible. 

Will I ever learn?!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 23, 2004)

Bahnsen does rip Chilton, but in a way seems to still support him as a teacher. The biggest issue iChilton calling the great whore Jerusalem.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:

"The biggest issue iChilton calling the great whore Jerusalem."

The biggest problem with you or with Bahnsen?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 25, 2004)

From the review I read of Bahnsen that seemed to be HIS issue.

I am still too new to this to have "issues" lol.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah, it's all pretty new to me too. 

Plus I always take anyone's interpretation of Revelation with a grain salt/skepticism as there are so many interpretations out there. It was the first book of Scripture that I ever read and has held me in fascination ever since. I have a bunch of stuff from the [b:85cd01a6bd]historicist[/b:85cd01a6bd] viewpoint(which was apparently the Puritan perspective) that I'm slowly mulling through at present. 

I find all interpretations (and schools of interpretive thought) to be very interesting. I'd like to know as much about each of them as I can. I need to get up on some solid hermeneutical principles though -I feel like my weakness there has been exposed.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, I picked up the book "Last Days Madness" by Gary DeMar and it is VERY good so far! I am in the middle of chapter 8. If not for having the bible open beside me as I read it and highlighting passages, I would be furteher along, but I want to do a deep study of this.


----------



## VanVos (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a copy of that book, it's a good book. Mind you he does have Titus 2:13 as fulfilled?? I would still see that verse as reference to the Second Coming. But other than that, excellent. 

VanVos

P.S. I think the best way to summarize Demar's preterism is: the Day of the Lord has passed but Day of Christ is yet future, I would agree.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2004)

VanVos....have you ever posted at Rapture Ready? That sceen name seems so familiar, and if I recall, you said you used to be futurist in your beliefs as I was, correct?

Thanks for the tip on Titus 2:13 I will check that out!


----------



## VanVos (Sep 30, 2004)

I've know of rapture ready but can't remember posting anything on there. Put you are right I was once a futurist but then I saw the preterist "light". Oh I believe Demar has Rom 8:18 fulfilled which I believe is still future as well as Titus 2:13. The key is understanding the difference between eagerly awaiting the Second Coming and those of the 1st century that expected the day of the Lord to happen. 

VanVos


----------



## Fernando (Sep 30, 2004)

*DeMar*

[quote:bc75a7d23b]I believe Demar has Rom 8:18 fulfilled which I believe is still future as well as Titus 2:13.[/quote:bc75a7d23b]

I wish DeMar wouldn't dance so close to the Hyper-Preterist edge. :no:


----------



## VanVos (Sep 30, 2004)

I know, he also shouldn't go to Hyper-Preterist conferences and radio shows that promote HP, unless of course he's going to refute HP. But that been said he is definitely orthdox in all his beliefs, I learnt a lot from his work.

VanVos


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 30, 2004)

[u:45ff30d2f5]Last Days Madness[/u:45ff30d2f5] was the first book outside of the pre-mil/futurist camp that I read (several years ago). It was a good eye opener in pointing out many of the unsubstantiated cornerstones of futuristic eschatology like the so called gap theory which DeMar pretty much demolishes.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, it my first book outside futurist thinking too!


----------

